# Restoring my ur quattro



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, I have opened a can of worms sort o speak, and decided to restore my '85 ur quattro.
When I bought it, the paint job was in terrible shape, it had the usuall rust in all the common places, and it had been rear-ended.
The rear had been repaired, but I would like to find out who, cause they did a $hitty job.
Some of the repairs had already rusted!
I have always wanted a red quattro, so if I plan on painting the whole car, it might as well be in the color I want.
So far I have pulled off the front, and rear bumpers/airdam surrounds.
The front pieces are painted, and ready to be put back on the car.
The rust has been dealt with, and I'm using bondo for now (this will get me by for the next 5 years or so)
The two front fenders have been primed using a cold galvenizing primer on the bare metal, then a red primer was added to help with the color coating.
I'll post the events as they unfold.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

sweet jebus thank you for restoring your UrQ ive never seen one on the streets only 2 coupes and they looked damn good. are ya makeing a street///race///or yrack car? ormaybe even a rally?







geers and best of luck man get sum pix if u can


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (the tankman cometh)*

I wish that I had a way to do pix.
The previous owner was going to make it into a rally car, but I was strongly moved to restore it back to original.
A few mods to the engine, of course.
Other wise as stock as possible.


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

sweet original condition is gonna be rad dude. hey somebody hook him up with a camera broz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (the tankman cometh)*

I would suggest against using bondo to repair rust. the rust will still happen underneath. Also its going to be way better for you to dive in and fix the car correctly the first time through. In the short run it will seem like alot of money to dump into the car but in the long run it is money saved. paint supplies/labor is only going to get more expencive. Its only going to get harder to find good body shops as well. Also to do a good "color change" on the car you should pull everything off of it and start from scratch. then no one will know it used to be some other color. Im not trying to dicourage you, just presenting my opinion. Good luck with the project it will be nice to have another "nice" urq on the road!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have always wanted a red quattro, so if I plan on painting the whole car, it might as well be in the color I want.[HR][/HR]​Tornado Red is a fantastic color on the quattro!








But maybe factory Audi rally livery would be ok as well? Since that car was going to become a rally car, I mean.








More pics from audi-coupe.de


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (PerL)*

Nice photos!!!
I actually was going to temporarly paint the car in rally war paint, but the red was prioity.
I color coated the front right fender, but the freeking nozzle was acting up.
I spent a few hours wet sanding the fender in the 40 degree rain today.
Now I can shoot the final coats.
I will shoot each panel working from the front so I can get the front bumper back on as soon as possible.
The rear section below the lights has been filled, and primed.
The trunk had a lot of surface rust on the inside, so I removed it and used a special paint that is designed to cover surface rust, and seal it from oxygen.
This leaves a smooth surface, and stops the corrosion.
Most of the body has been sanded with 320 grit paper to accept the red primer.
There's a few small paint chips to deal with, then the whole body will be primered.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (NW4KQ driver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would suggest against using bondo to repair rust. the rust will still happen underneath. Also its going to be way better for you to dive in and fix the car correctly the first time through. In the short run it will seem like alot of money to dump into the car but in the long run it is money saved. paint supplies/labor is only going to get more expencive. Its only going to get harder to find good body shops as well. Also to do a good "color change" on the car you should pull everything off of it and start from scratch. then no one will know it used to be some other color. Im not trying to dicourage you, just presenting my opinion. Good luck with the project it will be nice to have another "nice" urq on the road!!!














[HR][/HR]​Thanks for the input!
I have given it much thought as to which way to go with the car.
And I strongly agree with you.
The thing is that I have alot of time, but money is avail. a little at a time.
So that's how the final descision came about.
This will be a resto that will be taken out to the best of my abilities, but will only need to last for 4-5 years.
The final plan is to have all the bondo removed, the body blasted, and sheet metal work done involving the removal of everything from the shell and installing a 20v turbo engine (3B, or AAN)
But this car is a semi daily driver, the car would be gone for a bit of time, and to do this job correctly would cost $10,000.00 easliy on the body alone.
My methods may seem a waste to some, but again this isn't the long term plan.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Hey man good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you want I could make a trip out and take some pics some weekend.Just send me an IM to let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (MFZERO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey man good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you want I could make a trip out and take some pics some weekend.Just send me an IM to let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​That sounds awesome.
Well, I pulled off the rear spoiler, did some more priming, and sprayed what was to be the final coats of red on the fender, but there was a bit of paint non-compatibility rrrrrrrrrr.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I started to work on the hood, which is rough shape (major hail damage)
As I was prep sanding the rear fenders I noticed that whomever prevoius repairs
on the car sprayed right over the clear coat with out even roughing up the surface first.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Tonight, after some pizza and a beer, I was back at it.
The trouble spot was tack coated red, and no more compatibility problems!








I pulled away the carpet liner on the trunk lid, and in the begining stages of prep sanding that. I noticed that I have rear driving light sockets in the large reflective lens, like my Corrado. I'll activate the right one like on the German cars.
I have been working on the rear spoiler, but it's too old, and spongey to paint.
I'll have to some day get another one from a later model CGT.
The only bondo spot on the car worth mentioning was smoothed out, and primed.
A little work was done on the lower door sill, it looks like it has 50 different types of paint sprayed on it over the years.








Al that was sanded down to bare metal, galvenized, and red primed.
The car now is 7 different colors, due to the different stages of paint/primers
Not as cool as a Golf harliquin (sp?)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Tonight I primed the whole center, to rear drivers side.
After pounding out small crease in the panel.
I pulled away all the interior pieces, and primed the door jam.
The pass front fender was color coated, and this one went a lot smoother than the drivers side.








I prepped the trunk, and removed the weatherstripping. The water channels are prepped.
The car is looking better, even though it's mostly this pumpkin color.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

We got 8" of snow, so I locked the center diff. And just drove around snickering at all the SUV's that were off the road.
I've been too busy fixing peoples heat to even think of working on the car tonight.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Took advantage of the sunny 42 degree day, and removed the rear seats, side panels, weather stripping, and the complete set of carpets in the trunk.
I also removed the pass., and drivers side carpet retaining trim strips, and the weather stripping on the pass side door jam.
The trunk lid has been completley stripped of parts, and is ready for prepping.
The rear spoiler.....not in the best of shape.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Today I was supposed to wash/wax my s4, but got carried away with the coupe.
A co-worker was sharing the garage space I usually use, so I couldn't do much spraying untill he left.
I came up with the idea of usin a plastic spraper to wedge under the outter weatherstripping, and window moulds to prep/prime/paint these areas. This will give great results without removing the windows from the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I prepped the lower door sill on the pass. side, and removed the door interior piece to access the inside to pound out a dent.
It looked easy to take the door off the car, which I hadn't originally planned to do.
It was only four bolts! I scribed the position of the hinge bolt holes, popped out the rubber wiring loom boot, and removed the door prop.
The door came right off!








I didn't have to disconnect the wiring or vacum lines since there was plently of slack in the door.
I let the door rest near the car up against a rolling cart, which I was waiting to move, and send the door crashing to the floor smashing the window.
But luckily this didn't happen.
It didn't take much to prep, prime, and paint the whole door jamb, and inner section of the front fender, and the front inner section of the door.
I was in a bit of a hurry after I had the section painted that the lower edge of the door scuffed the paint on the sill as I was putting the door back on








I will have to take the door back off to do the job right. (no big deal)
The door didn't line up right, so the bolts were loosened a bit, and I lifted the door to close it. In place I tightened the bolts from inside the car, and the door is perfectly alligned!
I am very impressed at the results so far, which are higher that I expected.
Two things learned today 1. take your time, 2. paint the hardest part of the car first.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Moving right along,
I pulled, prepped, primed, and painted the drivers door sill/jam.
This went a bit smoother than last night. The cables in this door are alot longer than the pass. side, which made it easier to move around, and paint.
I propped the door up with a ladder, a block of wood, and rested it on a milk crate.
Getting the door on the car without damgaing the paint was a challenge, but I was sucessfull. The door is a little mis-aligned, but I'll shim it, and should be good as new.
The paint is looking very nice.
The trunk exterior was primed, and so was the drivers side "c" pillar.
The interior of the car is completely stripped, except the dash, drivers seat, and the carpet.
When the closing the door, it sounds like something tinny like a Geo that I once rented.
Driving the car is quite the experience. It's real loud inside as the exhaust booms a lot with the windows up. (the closest thing to a rally car that I have ever driven)


----------



## metalface (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Good to hear you're making some progress. I just dug mine out of the snow, and carefully peeled the ice of the car cover on Sunday. Ahh. I knew the yellow thing was lurking under there. Sounds like yours runs. I started mine up, my fuel pump relay was being goofy. But at least it started. My exhaust is disconnected at the cat, so it's LOUD. It sounds great!. Anyhow, I have to clean or replace my fuel tank as it sat for 10+ years with a full tank of gas... I got most of my wiring all finished. Now I need a radiator, gas tank, and brakes, and I'm rolling. Oh tires too. Never ends. I'm currently waiting for the ice around my wheels to melt so I can jack it up and take measurments of the hubs to make brackets- upgrading to 4 piston wilwoods probably. My calipers and rotors are rusted beyond rebuild. Oh- Timing belt and waterpump waiting to go in. If you didn't do yours yet- DO IT. My dad just has his head rebuilt on his Ur (yep the sickness is in the family) As his belt broke. So there's 2 Ur's in my driveway, neither roadworthy.














Soon though. Once its all repaired and registered, then onward to the EFI conversion







Good luck.. Remember there's Urq freaks not too far away. Quite a few up there in MA. And a few of us down here in CT. 
-Jared


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (metalface)*

Hey man good luck with your urq...it's yellow? I have seen some photos of a few sprayed that color, and they look good.
Yes my q runs quite well. There is a lot of q's around here. Mass. has the third highest population in the country! There is something like 67 accounted for urq's in New England.
I filled in the hail damage on the hood, and the pass. side door jam has been completley prepped, and primed. I will paint this red after the surrounding panels have been painted thier final coat.
The rear section is near ready to color coat, just a few more small dings to work out.
I am out of prep sand paper, and primer untill Monday.
lesson learned for today. Buy the best masking tape money can buy.
Most of the time spent is doing a thorough tape off job, and the tape I have is junk.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Cool man! Keep us updated. It's always nice to see progress.
Chris


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (200HP4dr)*

I just spent 2 1/2 hours sanding the hood!
I took the lip down to bare metal, to find many pin hole chips in the paint mask a larger amount of rust behind the paint, out of site.
There is a ton of hail damage, and I discovered that the hood was at one time originally white!
It's getting there, but I'm only a 3rd of the way through the sanding/leveling part.
So far I have taken 24 photos of the car going through it's restoration.
I'll hit it hard next week after I return from NY to celebrate St. Patricks day.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

I again have a nice stock of supplies!
More to come.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (metalface)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So there's 2 Ur's in my driveway, neither roadworthy.














Soon though. [HR][/HR]​Not acceptable. Only one Ur per household. Guess you'll have to let me take the other one off your hands, you lucky bastard...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (blkaudicq)*

The rear spoiler is showing some progress!
It will be interesting to see if the paint will stick to this thing.
Alot of prep work went into this to smooth out the long cracks, and chips.
I was going to leave it black, since it's not the paintable type, but it looked awful anyways, so I couldn't make it any worse.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (MFZERO)*

















-b


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (MtnSurferX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
















-b[HR][/HR]​I have 24 pics so far of the car going through it's transformation, but lack a scanner.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

The "A", "C" pillars, windshield apron, and the roof were preped, and primed.
The drivers side door is ready to prime, and the hood is halfway ready to prime.
I constantly find it surprisingly easy to take the car apart to paint.
It must have something to do with the fact that they were built by hand.
Many beers for Otto, Hans, Walter, and Erwin for the wonderful job they did.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metalface (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (blkaudicq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So there's 2 Ur's in my driveway, neither roadworthy.














Soon though. 
Not acceptable. Only one Ur per household. Guess you'll have to let me take the other one off your hands, you lucky bastard...














[HR][/HR]​
hehe. sorry. the other one is my dad's. His is Gobi Beige. (pimp gold as I usually call it)


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I came up with the idea of usin a plastic spraper to wedge under the outter weatherstripping, and window moulds to prep/prime/paint these areas. This will give great results without removing the windows from the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
.[HR][/HR]​Another way to do that is by using weedwhacker line. Nylon rope would work also.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (audinut!$)*

That's a great idea, I'll have to give it a try.
Tonight I color coated the just primed "A" and C" pillars, the window apron, and the roof.
It's nice to finally see some red on the car.
I am color coating one major section at a time, and don't worry about overspray on the painted panels, since the whole car will be wet sanded anyways to remove oarnge peel.
The rear bumper is painted, and the rear spoiler needs some small chips filled in before I attempt to paint it.
The metal brackets used for the front aridam surround have been blasted, and finished in a great anti-corrsion high gloss paint.
Too bad nobody will ever see them untill the front of the car is removed again someday.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Last night I color coated the rear drivers panel, and door jam.
It, as I said before very nice to see some red.
I will have to go back and take care of some hail damage I missed on the roof.
It wasn't evident untill the gloss paint was sprayed.
Also the drivers door was FINALLY shimed. It took a coupla times to get the right amount of shims, but the end result is just like 1985!
The same door is prepped, and ready to prime!
I drove the car to see my DJ friend spin last night, and had to roll down the window so I wouldn't pass out from the CO entering the car.
(there's no weather stripping, so it's like driving a piece of swiss cheese)
The exhaust comes in through the fog light cutouts in the trunk.
Stinky!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

The drivers door is primed, and ready to color coat!
The door handle looks like that of a A1/2 dub, but it's diferent on the inside.
On my dubs, you could still get into the car with the handle off the door.
Not so with the quattro. no big deal.
I filled in the 4 roof dimples from hail damage, and the trunk is 90% primed.
It will be pretty easy to spray still bolted to the car.
The trunk shocks? way too easy!








On my way out of the grocery store parking lot an hour ago someone in a A1 red GTi beeped.
Anybody on this forum?


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (MtnSurferX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
















-b[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]
















-b[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]
















-b[HR][/HR]​


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (4RCD3S4)*

someone buy this guy a frickin scanner. christ theyre like 30 bucks nowadays
-b


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (MtnSurferX)*

I'm a busy mofo, but I'm gonna try to hook up with a buddies scanner.
Nonetheless the hood is ready to prime, and the pass. door is too.
I finally got around to priming the rear pass side panel.
The bumpers, spoiler, and ground effects have been off the car so long that I almost forget what it's supposed to look like.
$30.00 could buy me alot of tape, which I ran out of last night.


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

as a fellow audi owner i can sympathize with the cash shortage....were just pic whores here








-b


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (MtnSurferX)*

I can totally understand the call for pics.!
I'm still working on it.
I wet sanded the color coated roof, and panels so they are ready for the final coats of color.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

The left door is color coated! I also sprayed more coats on the left rear panel.
The whole left side of the car is now red!!!!
I'm outta town for a few days soon, and plan on getting a red rear spoiler fron an 87.5 CTG during my travels








The big problem with doing a rolling restoration it taking off, and putting the door handles back on the car every time I work on the doors.PITA


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are you driving the car still?? if so, why not drive the s4??


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (MFZERO)*

My wife is driving the s4 untill we get her a TDi jetta.








So I drive the quattro, but not a whole heck of alot.
As I was spraying the roof last night I whacked the wet paint with the gun!








Goo thing it's raining today, I fortell some more wet sanding in the near future.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

The roof (gouge) has been wet sanded, and the whole left side of the car is ready for paint.
I have been wet sanding soo much I have no fingerprints!
I was able to get a painted type rear spoiler from Chris Semple at Force 5 automotive.(thanks Chris for the awesome deal!)
He has three CTG's up there 2 of em are 87.5's!
Somebody was trying to fix one, and got fed up and smashed all the windows out.








What a waste..It's painful to see so many nice Audi's in bad condition.
There is an s4 like mine with the front end missing








The good thing of it all is that I have a great source for parts!








Tonight I polished the summer rims for the s4, and filled in some small cracks on the new/old spoiler. It should be a piece of cake to spray.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

The gas cap door, "c"pillar vent grilles, and the rear spoiler have been prepped, primed, and have received a few coats of color.
The weather is nasty so I am taking care of the small pieces that need to be painted.
The rear bumper surround is ready to paint, I had to take a heat gun to it to straighten out a section that was warped.
The sunroof is next to prime. And the front bumper was pulled off. It will take a bit of work since it has a few good size scratches.
The car has been without it's front end grille, headlight surrounds, and bumper surround/air dam for over 2 months now.
I almost forget what it's supposed to look like.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

I should have photos on this post around the 15th!
Back at it again, I have spent the last few days getting all of the rock damage out of the front bumper, and spraying the final coats of red on the rear spoiler, "C" pillar vent grilles, and end caps. BOY ARE THEY RED!
Tonight I primed the outside of the pass door, the hood, the remaining section of the trunk, and applied the first color coat to the right rear panel.
There is a few imperfections that I noticed with the gloss paint that I have to go back to and fix.
The lower section of the car below the rear bumper (usually concealed by the bumper surround) was sprayed red too.
I painted the rear suround mounting brackets with the special paint mentioned a few posts back, good stuff.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

The inside of the right door is primed, and ready to color coat.
I ordered a bunch of paint as I am nearly ready (about a week) to shoot the color on the car.
A few small problems were fixed where the "B" pillar meets the door jam on both sides, and the radiator support is prepped. The butt heads painted over everything!
Including the A/C radiator, the adjustable hood stay knobs, and the hood release cable clips.
A ground cable was cut off,







and has been replaced.








Both trunk shocks are off the car, so I have a piece of wire keeping it shut.
It looks ghetto, but that's the last thing people notice about the car in the state it is in.
I'm ordering some sound dampening sheets for the inside of the doors, and rear panels. This will make things a little bit quieter in the cabin, but not too quiet.


----------



## vwdriver69 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (MtnSurferX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]as a fellow audi owner i can sympathize with the cash shortage....were just pic whores here








-b[HR][/HR]​hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (vwdriver69)*

I have some more paint, but I was set back on the project when I noticed that a body repair that was made a while ago has failed. On a panel that was ready for it's final coats of paint!.

























































I have to go back and make a BETTER repair, and patch/prime/paint the are AGAIN!
Well better now, than it happening when I'm buffing the car out!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

The failed repair has been fixed a better way, and the panel is ready to paint.
AGAIN!
The rear spoiler was going nicely untill paint non-compatibility reared it's ugly head again!








The gas cap door has been painted, wet sanded, and buffed! A light at the end on the tunnel!
It's real nice, and real red.
I'm looking forward to seeing the whole car like this.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

The right door has been color coated, and will be wet sanded to look for flaws.
The whole left side of the car is wet sanded, and needs a little touch up before final spraying.
The trunk was color coated as well.
I patched some holes in the rocker panel on the left side just in front of the rear wheel.
The spoiler is ready to paint the final coats.
More paint in tomorrow.
There is an urq preservation get together this may/june, I hope to have the car at least one color before that.
I need to order a new water shield for the car. As I was removing it to paint, it just snapped into a bunch of pieces. It 's only $32.00


----------



## metalface (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I need to order a new water shield for the car. As I was removing it to paint, it just snapped into a bunch of pieces. It 's only $32.00
[HR][/HR]​Wait- you mean the one underhood over the wiper motor? I swear last time I asked the dealer it was astronomical. I'll have to make a visit back. Maybe the replacement is a thicker plastic like the newer ones unlike the original which was paper thin and would break if you even looked at it. Sounds like you're making progress. Keep up the good work. My fuel tank is out... I need to clean + coat the inside.... it's scary.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (metalface)*

Metal face did you get word of the urq get together in CT this may?
IM me if you didn't.
The water shield was indeed 30 some odd bucks.
I color coated the hood, and wet sanded it too. It'll take a bit of work, but not as much as I expected.
The whole right side of the car, the trunk, roof, and 95% of the right side of the car is ready for its final coats of paint!








I estimate another 2 days work on the hood.
I have a good amount of paint now, and a butt load more is coming in on friday.
The front bumper still needs work. I have been putting it off.
The radiator support is primed, and ready to paint also.
I still have to prep, and prime the under side of the hood.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Sorry for the lack of pics still, I've been real busy.
The entire car has been wet sanded to remove any finish blemishes.
I have to prime a few spots where the graphite paint show through on the hood.
Almost ready to paint.
I'm going up to NH again for a few more parts for the car from Chris.
Tonight I'm taking on the front bumper, and the sunroof.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

I used almost a whole tube of spot glazing putty on the front bumper (serious acne)
It's coming along nicely.
Chris hooked me up with a center dash vent, and a rear taillight assy.
Now both my brake lights work








As I was wet sanding the rear spoiler, I started to wear through the paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ohh well, back to the spray booth it goes.
I need more film...., and paint,,,,,,and $$$
No pressure, I have a little over a month to get this car somewhat done, do I can go to CT.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Things are slowing down.
The front bumper is primed, and ready to color.
The rear spoiler is ready to buff, as is the rear bumper surround.
The sunroof is still the original color, but that's no big deal.
I'm waiting for a butt load of paint to come in, then I'll shoot the whole car.
Then it's as easy as wet sanding, putting the exterior parts back on, and buffing.
Ahh some day hopefully soon.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

I keep looking in here to see pics! Keep it up, it'll be worth it.


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (sirhc)*

This is what happens when new england weather sucks... we build indoors








Currently got the coupe project going, dropped a vavle last monday, pulled the motor last week. Currently looking around at 20vT options. 
An Urq will probably be the next project. 
Nothing quite like making an ugly duckling into a beautiful swan. haha.

www. quattronut.org.
check that site out, and think of the possibilities, of dropping cis, and installing Motronic.







, starts off with a smile, and then







as you realize the potential of the 10v if you so choose to accept the mission









javads site
http://www.034efi.com
hehe


----------



## metalface (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (livi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livi* »_This is what happens when new england weather sucks... we build indoors









Or outside if you don't have a garage......









_Quote, originally posted by *livi* »_







as you realize the potential of the 10v if you so choose to accept the mission









Mine's about ready for Megasquirt. EFI here I come. Wait, I need to get it registered and driving first I suppose. I have a May 31st Deadline!!! YIKES! Gotta Hurry!!!!!







EFI This Summer. Ur-Fest comes first!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (metalface)*

I honestly dont know if the car will be complete by ur-fest.
I'll drive it down no matter what.


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

never heard of ur-fest? link? info?
-b


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (MtnSurferX)*

It's actually a small gathering of some ur-q's in CT this May.
There should be about 14-20 cars there.


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Restoring my ur quattro (Sepp)*

Ill be there


----------

